# My first haul thread in about 7 years.



## TwiggyPop (Mar 12, 2015)

I was on hiatus for a long time, but the Cinderella collection was like a kick start to my addiction. I relapsed hard core, haha. I was so upset that I was only able to get my hands on Glass Slipper that I just ordered whatever I could to make myself feel better.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  There is a Sephora contour brush  UD build your own palette with a freelove that I got so it didn't look so empty  Bite 5 night fix  MAC BB compact  MAC lip liner in Soar  Glass Slipper  Velvet Teddy  Angel  Mineralize blush in Petal Power  Amber times nine  Lovecloud  Studio fix foundation  Haux  I realized after I got Amber times nine that haux is in the palette so I might return it for a good highlight color. Maybe Blanc type. I hope you enjoy my goodies as much as I do!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Mar 24, 2015)

Nice haul...hope you are enjoying your new goodies!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks! I also found a bunch of my discontinued pigments that have been missing for months so I've been playing with different looks for weeks. My 2 year old daughter is having fun with it too. Haha


----------



## iqaganda (Mar 27, 2015)

Ooooh! I love reading hauls!! reminds me, I need to get Velvet Teddy too! 

  Nice haul you got right there!


----------



## Casey Ann (Apr 6, 2015)

Great haul!


----------



## TwiggyPop (Apr 6, 2015)

I just realized a mistake I made. The MAC palette is Burgundy times Nine, not Amber.


----------



## Shannon2277 (May 17, 2017)

Beautiful blush colors!


----------



## juraseka (Jul 26, 2017)

Eek, so jealous! I seriously have a shopping problem, haha! But that all looks so awesome


----------



## lovetahirih (Nov 26, 2021)

Love the colors!!!


----------

